# Interesting New Program



## AWP (Oct 29, 2009)

If we did something similar for Iraq I've never heard of it. I'm curious to see how these people will be employed and the effectiveness of such a program given the small numbers involved (304 slots).

http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123175218



> 10/29/2009 - RANDOLPH AIR FORCE BASE, Texas (AFNS) -- Air Force officials are seeking Airmen for a three- to five-year period for a Defense Department program aimed at creating greater continuity, focus and persistent engagement across the battlefield in Afghanistan and Pakistan.
> 
> The Afghanistan Pakistan Hands program was established by Adm. Mike Mullen, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, and will change the paradigm of counterinsurgency forces.
> 
> "The APH program will develop and use a cohort of experts who speak the local language, are culturally attuned and are focused on the problem for an extended period of time," said Admiral Mullen.


----------



## stupid_rope (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting that.  I talked to my leaders and they have not heard of it.  I hope the selection process is fair...so many other things in AF hinge on good ol' boy status and the vertical stripe


----------

